# CD/DVD device: Buffer I/O error on device sr0

## toralf

I'm wondering, whether I can ignore these message of syslog when I insert any audio CD into my ThinkPad T400:

```
2009-11-18T17:12:50.612+01:00 n22 kernel: sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0] Result: hostbyte=0x00 driverbyte=0x08

2009-11-18T17:12:50.612+01:00 n22 kernel: sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0] Sense Key : 0x5 [current]

2009-11-18T17:12:50.612+01:00 n22 kernel: ILI

2009-11-18T17:12:50.612+01:00 n22 kernel: sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0] ASC=0x64 ASCQ=0x0

2009-11-18T17:12:50.612+01:00 n22 kernel: end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 0

2009-11-18T17:12:50.612+01:00 n22 kernel: Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 0

2009-11-18T17:12:50.612+01:00 n22 kernel: Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 1

2009-11-18T17:12:50.612+01:00 n22 kernel: Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 2

2009-11-18T17:12:50.612+01:00 n22 kernel: Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 3

2009-11-18T17:12:50.612+01:00 n22 kernel: Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 4

2009-11-18T17:12:50.613+01:00 n22 kernel: Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 5

2009-11-18T17:12:50.613+01:00 n22 kernel: Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 6

2009-11-18T17:12:50.613+01:00 n22 kernel: Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 7

2009-11-18T17:12:50.613+01:00 n22 kernel: Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 8

2009-11-18T17:12:50.613+01:00 n22 kernel: Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 9

2009-11-18T17:12:50.714+01:00 n22 kernel: sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0] Result: hostbyte=0x00 driverbyte=0x08

2009-11-18T17:12:50.714+01:00 n22 kernel: sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0] Sense Key : 0x5 [current]

2009-11-18T17:12:50.714+01:00 n22 kernel: ILI

2009-11-18T17:12:50.714+01:00 n22 kernel: sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0] ASC=0x64 ASCQ=0x0

2009-11-18T17:12:50.714+01:00 n22 kernel: end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 0

```

The device itself is a 

```
n22 ~ # sdparm -l /dev/sr0

    /dev/sr0: HL-DT-ST  DVDRAM GSA-U20N   HX12  [cd/dvd]

Read write error recovery [rw] mode page:

  AWRE        1  [cha: y, def:  1, sav:  1]  Automatic write reallocation enabled

  ARRE        0  [cha: n, def:  0, sav:  0]  Automatic read reallocation enabled

  PER         0  [cha: y, def:  0, sav:  0]  Post error

Write parameters (MMC) [wp] mode page:

  BUFE        1  [cha: y, def:  1, sav:  1]  Buffer underrun free recording enable

  WR_T        0  [cha: y, def:  0, sav:  0]  Write type

  MULTI_S     0  [cha: y, def:  0, sav:  0]  Multi session

Informational exceptions control [ie] mode page:

  EWASC       0  [cha: n, def:  0, sav:  0]  Enable warning

  DEXCPT      0  [cha: y, def:  0, sav:  0]  Disable exceptions

  MRIE        4  [cha: y, def:  4, sav:  4]  Method of reporting informational exceptions

```

KScd works fine withi it AFAICS.

----------

